# 50 years f-104



## sunny91 (Apr 14, 2005)

a plane to remember..

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

Very nice. Italian Air Force, aren't they?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi: I don't know maybe italian or german?

bye 

sunny91


----------



## Brunner (Apr 15, 2005)

They're Italian, for sure. Damn, I'd like to see them live. I have always been keen on Starfighters, don't know why exactly  
They have something attractive...
Is Italy the last country to withdraw the f104s or are there any starfighters in service somewhere else?

Sunny, great movies chap! where did you get them? I like esp. these from Reno. Keep them coming 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, the Italians are the last ones to have them in actual service.
I've always been a keener on the Starfighter too! The whole thing just screams *"SPEED!"*


----------



## Brunner (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup, that's it, speed. 
Despite some rather negative nicknames: flying coffin, or widowmaker, th Starfighter has it's place in the history of aviation... pity I couldn't see them flying.  
When did Canada get rid of those beauties?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 15, 2005)

We got rid of the last ones from service in 1986. The version flown by the RCAF/Canadian Air Force was the CF-104, used for low-level attack and reconnaissance.

Those that remain are mostly on sticks, at airbases and museums across the country.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, 
regards,

sunny91


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have seen some of these video clips on FlightLevel350.

Do you have permission to repost other people's work on this site?

I would not like someone to do this with my videos at least without asking first.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

As a former Lockheed employee, all I gotta say is "Mille Grazie"


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

former Lockheed employee? wow, respect. We are now about to receive your f16s block52+  we'll see if they are worth their price


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh I believe they will be, but I left there before the General Dynamics merge, so I never got a chance to play with the 16.

I did work around the P-3, S-3, C-130, L1011, U-2 SR-71, F-117A, F-22, and of course the F-104!


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

You said f22? well few years ago I was really keen on this birdie. In my room there are still many Polish and foreign magazines with the articles and pics of Raptor, several posters and a simulation game  
I hoped it would be a pure air dominance fighter like F15C, but later they changed it to F/A22... but I don't think Raptor will be good as a multirole fighter with capability to take 2 JDAMs, but mabye I'm wrong


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

We'll see what happens. Actaully I think the F-35 is going to take a lot of the F-22s thunder away. My former roomate designed the F-35 electrical system and I got to see the first flights up close. Great machine!

My time on the F-22 was short - I was a QA guy doing engineering inspections at the supplier developing the canopy.


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah, f35 is imressive. There will be 3 versions of this one or I'm wrong?
1. for carriers
2. vtol
3. for the air force (replacing f16 in the future).

Do you have a nickname for f35 already?
When it will be able to enter the active service?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

No one's given the F-35 a name yet as far I as know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

although i really think we should start naming your aircraft again, your names suck!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, then we too can have names like the Gannett, or the Nimrod!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

For the F-35; The navy version will be the "swabbie," the marine version will be the "jughead," and the air force version will be the "zoomie."


----------



## Brunner (Apr 21, 2005)

well, isn't that cute...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually some of the Lockheed guys I knew who were on the program were calling it the "Screeming Monkey." When it takes off it emits a high pitch shrill. Sounded a little like an F-104 or an F-117A.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Yes, then we too can have names like the Gannett, or the Nimrod!


  Classic names, eh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll settle for Screaming Monkey.


----------



## Brunner (Apr 22, 2005)

I can imagine the presentation of this a/c. 
Ladies and gentlemen, now it's time to present the most advanced, ultra modern, multi role aircraft manufactured by Lockheed-Martin, f35  Screaming Monkey!!  applause =D>


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Cool! What's next off the assembly line? The Choking Chicken?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

That's goes to the Boeing Looser!


----------



## Brunner (Apr 22, 2005)

Aaah, this beautiful little air intake, perfect target for birds at low altitude. Anyway was it protected against IR radiation in any way?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

It sucks in so much hot air it doesn't display an IR signature


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

i just can't get over how ugly that thing is!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

How right you are, but let's compare it with the post subject - now there's a good looking jet


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

True, a plane that angular can never look good


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 23, 2005)

My gosh the f104 sounds wicked! The screeching noise as it flies over the camera, now thats cool.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 23, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> My gosh the f104 sounds wicked! The screeching noise as it flies over the camera, now thats cool.



Like a screeming monkey!


----------

